# Bolting Down A Columbia Dash Board



## reverenddrg (Oct 6, 2012)

G'day all, Newbie here.
I am currently working on a trashed 2009 Schwinn heavy weight (New Belgium Brewing Bike)
At the moment I am bolting on a Columbia dash board but not sure what washers or spacers were ever used?? I do have the correct length pinch bolt, but if I tighten it I get the feeling the dash board will crush down or the bolt will chew up the tin work! 
Apologies to Shwinn and Columbia people for the un-holy union
reverenddrg


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you have the right stem? I think the Westfield dash kit used a specific stem that tipped down a little and cleared the underside of the dash...


----------



## reverenddrg (Oct 6, 2012)

*Absolutely*



old hotrod said:


> Do you have the right stem? I think the Westfield dash kit used a specific stem that tipped down a little and cleared the underside of the dash...




You are absolutely correct, and I even changed out the springer as the Columbia is 22mm and late model schwinn is 21mm.

The whole dash board just looks as thin as a $1 dollar store cake tin and when you tighten the stem bolt you kind of get a feeling maybe a washer or 2 is missing?

If any one has any experience? If not I will definitely no what not to do in future I suppose!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 16, 2012)

*Is the dash original or repop ??*

I have the original dash on my Columbia & the stem bolt is a Allen bolt that is made to fit or drop down into the dash consul & the dash acts like a washer since there is no gap between the bolt & how it sits/mounts on the consul & yes the stem is special too - angled like a road bike stem more or less -The original dash is fairly heavy gauged & the Allen bolt looks counter sunk when looking at it -

I do not own a repop version - BUT I noticed in pictures of it is that the repop version has a standard hex bolt that sits on top of the consul itself which would put a gap between the top cover of the consul & the stem - if you have that version maybe that is why it seems to be crushing the consul - There is someone on the large auction site selling tons of those - if that's the one you have I would ask them your questions & maybe there is some secret to the repop version mounting 

hope that helps -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## reverenddrg (Oct 23, 2012)

*Thank you!*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I have the original dash on my Columbia & the stem bolt is a Allen bolt that is made to fit or drop down into the dash consul & the dash acts like a washer since there is no gap between the bolt & how it sits/mounts on the consul & yes the stem is special too - angled like a road bike stem more or less -The original dash is fairly heavy gauged & the Allen bolt looks counter sunk when looking at it -
> 
> I do not own a repop version - BUT I noticed in pictures of it is that the repop version has a standard hex bolt that sits on top of the consul itself which would put a gap between the top cover of the consul & the stem - if you have that version maybe that is why it seems to be crushing the consul - There is someone on the large auction site selling tons of those - if that's the one you have I would ask them your questions & maybe there is some secret to the repop version mounting
> 
> hope that helps -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank




Frank! Thanks heaps as I just looked at the problem and went to my local nut bolt shop and got a long hex bolt and all seems to work great!!!
Yes playing with re-pop is fraught with danger but thanks to guys like you just that bit easier.
reverenddrg


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2012)

*Right on ---*



reverenddrg said:


> Frank! Thanks heaps as I just looked at the problem and went to my local nut bolt shop and got a long hex bolt and all seems to work great!!!
> Yes playing with re-pop is fraught with danger but thanks to guys like you just that bit easier.
> reverenddrg




I'm glad I could help out -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------

